# Cannot share itunes library btw PC/Mac



## BennyHana (Dec 3, 2007)

I am trying to access the same iTunes library with my new MacBook laptop and my Windows XP Desktop PC.  The iTunes library file (renamed iTunes Library.itl) is stored, along with the iTunes Music folder and xml file, on an external hard drive formatted in FAT32.  The library on the external drive is my music archive (ripped in Apple Lossless format) - and I tend to do almost all the ripping from my Desktop PC.

The reason why I want to access this library from my Mac laptop is that I tend to listen to music off my laptop and I synch my ipod to my laptop.  I want to have a library on my laptop that contains (smaller format) aac versions of all the music in the archive, and when updating this library, it will be helpful to access the archive library to move files according to date added to library.  Also, I sometimes rip music on my mac laptop and want to add it to the archive, so I need to be able to open the archive library with the mac.

Right now I am using a direct connection (USB 2) to connect the drive to the computers (when I want to switch, I just manually switch the cable).  The library works just fine from the PC, but on the Mac when I hold down the option key while opening iTunes, in order to choose the Archive library, I can navigate to the iTunes Library.itl file on the external hard drive, but the file itself is greyed out so I can't select it.  I've tried deleting the .itl extension in the filename, and restarting both the hard drive and the laptop - the iTunes Library file is stil greyed out and unselectable.

Can anyone tell me why this is greyed out, and how I can make it a selectable library?


----------



## eddiettr (Dec 21, 2007)

That's exactly the problem I have right now, I found this forum Googling with my problem and signed up just to add my support.
It seems to me that Windows and OSX iTunes use different formats for their libraries, making them incompatible. If that is so, which is a ridiculous thing to do, perhaps someone can find some way to make them compatible? I'll keep searching and post back if I find anything.
Thanks
Ed


----------



## eddiettr (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok I've cracked it for sure thanks to http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20070424081346722.
You have to create the library on the Mac FIRST, then add the .itl extention. It means reimporting the music again, which I guess means loss of play counts and playlists, but after you've done them in that order it seems to work fine.


----------



## bharoche (Dec 23, 2007)

You can also just use iTunes library sharing option. Open iTunes on one computer that can see the library, select sharing and then use the other machine to play the music. Obviously more convenient over a wireless network. (Have to have iTunes open on the first machine while sharing)


----------



## mjs81 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello...

I am also in the same situation. I've avoided moving my library over from my PC to my Mac because of fear of losing everything. I finally decided to go for it. I successfully have the library loaded up on my MacBook using an external hard-drive. I copied the iTunes Library.itl file over from my PC and my Macbook reads it and loads the library fine. 

I ultimate goal however was the utilize the multiple library function of iTunes as I have a "smaller" library that I keep on my MacBook hard-drive itself for one I'm away from home and then the full (130 GB) library on a high speed external drive for when I have it plugged in at home. When I try to switch I am allowed to pick the smaller library that was created on the MacBook no problem but when I try and switch back the larger library file that was initally imported from a PC is there but grayed. This seems to be the issue that you all are running into. I do not understand why the file types are different. It makes no sense at all especially after reading many other posts on other forums over the past few days as I've been wrestling with this issue.

The above post with the link definitely does work but I have been tallying play-counts, ratings, etc for 4 years and I have numerous playlists based off that stuff and I cannot lose it so that linked option is not an option for me. But thanks for finding it!

In my old iBook I went through an extremely arduous process of editing the .xml file and "corrupting" the .itl file that seemed to work. When I tried it this time that didn't' seem to work then I ran across the posts saying you can just copy and paste the iTunes Library.itl file in. I was so happy when this worked but now I am super frustrated that I cannot switch between libraries.

If anyone else has any ideas as to why this is happening or if anything can be done to get around this issue I would most appreciate it!

Happy Holiday's!


----------



## mjs81 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well I may have found a solution and it sort of combines my old method of corrupting the .itl file with the new...

Here is a link to the forum where I found the suggestion...it's about halfway down but I'll paste it in as well.

http://www.muvj.cn/viewthread.php?tid=64&extra=page=287

"The Library.itl file is not the same for Mac and Windows. I have a mixed network, and am using the Linksys NSLu2. I was originally Windows based and added Macs. The Windows version of the Library.itl file was grayed out when I tried to select it with a Mac. I finally decided to just use Mac, as we now have three of them.

Because I was migrating the library from Windows, that was the library itl xml files I needed to use. I took a library.itl file from a mac, and edited it to delete all of its contents. I moved it to NAS, and when launching iTunes with the option key, I selected the empty library file. iTunes saw that the library file was corrupt, so it used the xml file to rebuild it." 

So it seems that once you have imported the old .itl from windows and have everything up and running...you have a correct Itunes Library.xml file. If you then can copy in a clean mac originated Itunes Library(.itl), edit it and erase it, then have that file replace the old iTunes Library.itl from windows in the exact same location...then when you restart iTunes (the normal way...not by choosing a library) it will realize the file is corrupted when it tries to load it and will rebuild the new iTunes Library file from the .xml. 

Mine is in the process of doing it now...I hope it totally works. It's taking a while b.c. I have 100+ GB to import. But now I should have a new mac based and originated iTunes Library file which can then be used switched to and from and should not be grayed...

Hope this helps...I'll let you all know if it somehow didn't work (crossing my fingers!)

Cheers.


----------



## aicul (Dec 27, 2007)

bharoche said:


> You can also just use iTunes library sharing option. Open iTunes on one computer that can see the library, select sharing and then use the other machine to play the music.



I've being using this option since it has become available. By far easier than doing funny things with files.


----------

